# 942 woes



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

Dish "upgraded" me from my old 921 to a 942 earlier this year . I loved the new features, but I have had 3 replacements since. The last one experienced a hard drive failure in less than a month. The newest one has a "reacquiring satellite" about every hour or two interruption while viewing or recording. Dish finally sent out a tech who confirmed that my dish, cables, signal, etc. were fine an again, it is the receiver at fault. He stated that the 942 was junk and that Dish had nothing but trouble with this receiver. He said I should scream for a free 622 upgrade.

Comments?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

darth said:


> He said I should scream for a free 622 upgrade.


If you subscribe to the HD and VOOM packages, you're eligible for a free ViP622 lease upgrade. You should get your 942 replaced in any event.


----------



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> If you subscribe to the HD and VOOM packages, you're eligible for a free ViP622 lease upgrade. You should get your 942 replaced in any event.


I don't subscribe to either of these packages. I get great OTA HD on my regular channels.

Since I own my receiver, what wouldn't it cost me by going to a "leased" receiver?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

darth said:


> I don't subscribe to either of these packages. I get great OTA HD on my regular channels.
> 
> Since I own my receiver, what wouldn't it cost me by going to a "leased" receiver?


If the 942 is your only receiver and you replace it with a ViP622, you would see an "HD enabling fee" of about $6 (assuming that you're not already paying it). If you have other receivers, you would see an additional $1 for the difference between the lease fee and an extra receiver fee.


----------



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> If the 942 is your only receiver and you replace it with a ViP622, you would see an "HD enabling fee" of about $6 (assuming that you're not already paying it). If you have other receivers, you would see an additional $1 for the difference between the lease fee and an extra receiver fee.


If I read the Dish lease agreement right, it would appear that there is a monthly rental of $6 plus the HD enabling fee of $6 (which I don't now pay). So the "upgrade" to the 622 would add another $12 monthly fee!

I just realized that they packed on a $5.98 DVR fee when they "upgraded for free" me to the 942 from my 921. I wonder how they can legally do that when I didn't ask for it?


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

darth said:


> If I read the Dish lease agreement right, it would appear that there is a monthly rental of $6 plus the HD enabling fee of $6 (which I don't now pay).


I don't think that's the case if the ViP622 is your only receiver.I just realized that they packed on a $5.98 DVR fee when they "upgraded for free" me to the 942 from my 921. I wonder how they can legally do that when I didn't ask for it?[/QUOTE]You should have been paying a DVR fee all along on the 921.


----------



## darth (Apr 19, 2005)

harsh said:


> I don't think that's the case if the ViP622 is your only receiver.I just realized that they packed on a $5.98 DVR fee when they "upgraded for free" me to the 942 from my 921. I wonder how they can legally do that when I didn't ask for it?


You should have been paying a DVR fee all along on the 921.[/QUOTE]

Yes, I only have one receiver. I just checked with Dish and they told me that the upgrade to a 622 would in fact add another $12 a month to my bill. They are sending me a forth 942 in hopes that it will be a good one.

I was wrong about the DVR fee. Further checking revealed that I was indeed paying the DVR fee all along. Somehow, in December of last year the whole package fee was increased by about that much??????

BTW, I noticed that there aren't that many posts on this forum compared to the other receivers. Does that mean that there are not that many problems with the 942, or just that there are not that many units out there?


----------



## Jon Spackman (Feb 7, 2005)

both, not many problems and not many 942s out there (compared to other models).


----------



## Tulsa1 (Oct 15, 2003)

My 942 has been rock solid:heart: 
I will be upgrading to the 622 in a couple weeks, I hope it's the same


----------

